# which one is better .



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Got these to power back just woundering which one just i use whit my thack am running two track.And any info will help me also .Am still new at this .


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They both are very capable power packs!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not know anything about the secand one. The firsst one (MRC) will work for years and years.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They are both very nice packs from the 70s/80s, they should serve you well for many years.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

